# Clearnance Question



## liarchitect (Jun 20, 2011)

I need to know what the required clearance between a lavatory and a toilet

My client want a single use non ADA toilet room with a lavatory within, (ADA facilities all ready provided in building)

I am working on a building in New York City that is using the old 2003 Building code. and it references ASME A112

I have been unsuccessfull found any information online for that required clearnace,

I found in the ICC that the required clearance is 21 in. I am not sure what the min. door size can be as well as the min. room size.

The current proposed room is 3'-2" wide X 5'-2" deep with a toilet on the shorter side, similar to a bathroom stall

I need to prove to my client that this clearance is required


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2011)

First of all, is it a private restroom in a private office, only for the use of one person?


----------



## Examiner (Jun 20, 2011)

First off unless the toilet is private, one being located directly from an office and used only by the single office occupant, all toilets have to be accessible per the FEDS.  Even the private toilet must be sized to be adaptable for ADA.

2003-IPC Section 405

_405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets. A water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition, vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center-to-center between water closets, urinals or adjacent fixtures. There shall be at least a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of the water closet, urinal or bidet to any wall, fixture or door. Water closet compartments shall not be less than 30 inches (762 mm) wide or 60 inches (1524 mm) deep. There shall be at least a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of a lavatory to any wall, fixture or door (see Figure 405.3.1)._

The above is not ADA clearances.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreeing with Examiner:  Even the exempt "single user" toilet room requires the minimum dimensions to be adaptable.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2011)

Examiner said:
			
		

> First off unless the toilet is private, one being located directly from an office and used only by the single office


Not under the 2010 ADAAG, which is not yet in effect.


----------



## liarchitect (Jun 20, 2011)

it is in a public area with mutiple single compartment toilets, not a private office


----------



## liarchitect (Jun 20, 2011)

where can i find the sizes of an adaptable toilet room?? ANSI 117?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2011)

Private toilet rooms with adaptable features must be sized for accessibility, including provision of fixture clearances and turning space. Under the standards, adaptive access does not encompass other allowances or permit reconfiguration of the space, such as moving walls.

So they would be the same as all other accessible restrooms, you just get a pass on the grab bars, and any other "specific" accessible items.

But if it is not *IN a private office* it must be fully accessible


----------



## liarchitect (Jun 20, 2011)

thats what i thought


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2011)

Side Note:

All new commercia toilet rooms in CA *SHALL BE *accessible


----------



## Examiner (Jun 20, 2011)

You may have to swing the door out of the room.  Door swings cannot overlap the required space of an accessible fixture.  Also, swinging the door out of a restroom is not a bad idea if someone inside has passed out or fallen, cannot move and their body has blocked the inward door swing.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2011)

Examiner said:
			
		

> You may have to swing the door out of the room.  Door swings cannot overlap the required space of an accessible fixture.  Also, swinging the door out of a restroom is not a bad idea if someone inside has passed out or fallen, cannot move and their body has blocked the inward door swing.


Modifying the door swing is easily done when converted to full access


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 20, 2011)

2009 IPC

405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets.

A water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition, vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center-to-center between adjacent fixtures. There shall be at least a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of the water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture or door. Water closet compartments shall not be less than 30 inches (762 mm) wide and 60 inches (1524 mm) deep (see Figure 405.3.1).

2009 IBC

1109.2 Toilet and bathing facilities

Exceptions

3. Where multiple single-user toilet rooms or bathing rooms are clustered at a single location, at least 50 percent but not less than one room for each use at each cluster shall be accessible .


----------



## skipharper (Jun 22, 2011)

See ANSI A117.1-03


----------

